# Buddy Cracked his 3 month old SLC01 today...



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

...Think they will replace it with a Race Machine or what?

He got it from Competitive Cyclist on the close out so we'll see.


----------



## BMCUSA (Jan 1, 2010)

Your Friend should contact Competitive Cyclist immediately (if not already done) - pictures, proof of purchase will be needed to start the warranty process - naturally any warranty will need to be approved by BMC.


----------



## go200mph (Jul 12, 2011)

How did he crack the frame?


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

go200mph said:


> How did he crack the frame?


It's carbon; it just assploded.


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

My teammate cracked his BMC. It was a nightmare getting it replaced by Competitive Cyclist. Thank god our team got sponsored by BMC but even then it was a huge hassle. Good luck and I hope they handle it quicker than the 4 months we waited.


----------



## dharrison (Oct 27, 2009)

I've always found competitive cyclist to have very good customer service. Good luck.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

dharrison said:


> I've always found competitive cyclist to have very good customer service....


Usually yes, but I was disappointed lately. I wanted to buy a spare RD hanger for a '11 SLR01 I bought from them and they said try my LBS. I said no LBS carries BMC so the pointed me to another internet reseller. WTF? I thought it reasonable to expect they'd support the current bikes they sold.


----------



## dharrison (Oct 27, 2009)

looigi said:


> Usually yes, but I was disappointed lately. I wanted to buy a spare RD hanger for a '11 SLR01 I bought from them and they said try my LBS. I said no LBS carries BMC so the pointed me to another internet reseller. WTF? I thought it reasonable to expect they'd support the current bikes they sold.


So your problem isn't with their customer service, it is with the products they decide to carry. I'd say their customer service did about as much as you can expect short of locating the part and shipping it to you (which I'd never actually expect an online retailer to do).


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

dharrison said:


> So your problem isn't with their customer service, it is with the products they decide to carry. I'd say their customer service did about as much as you can expect short of locating the part and shipping it to you (which I'd never actually expect an online retailer to do).


Semantics perhaps? CC isn't a discount internet retailer. They generally charge full list. And for that I expect them to carry or at least be willing to order and ship a common replacement/spare part for a high-end bike they just got full pop for. Would you consider it good customer service if you bought a Madone at your local Trek dealer and when you needed a part he told you check out the internet? I consider good customer service to be more than just lip service.

However, there have been other times in my experience where I did get very good customer service from them. I do not consider the incident above to be one of them.


----------



## dharrison (Oct 27, 2009)

looigi said:


> Semantics perhaps? CC isn't a discount internet retailer. They generally charge full list. And for that I expect them to carry or at least be willing to order and ship a common replacement/spare part for a high-end bike they just got full pop for. Would you consider it good customer service if you bought a Madone at your local Trek dealer and when you needed a part he told you check out the internet? I consider good customer service to be more than just lip service.
> 
> However, there have been other times in my experience where I did get very good customer service from them. I do not consider the incident above to be one of them.


I would never buy a Madone!

I don't think you're asking too much for a retailer who sold you a bike to locate a part for said bike. I wouldn't expect my LBS to have replacement hangars in stock but I would expect them to order one for me. 

CC's niche is selling high end gear to those who want it. They have a slick web interface and carry sexy products. Replacement frame parts aren't sexy and aren't high margin.


----------



## dharrison (Oct 27, 2009)

/thread hijack off


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

dharrison said:


> I would never buy a Madone!


I would. They're nice bikes.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

*and...*

... my ridding pal cracked the section where the small tube that bends off the seat tube meets the top tube. An odd place for sure.

We actually have a few BMC dealers in our area to which he is having a friend of a LBS (and BMC dealer) handle the warranty process so hopefully it will be a lot more streamline then others experiences.

...CC actually has an abundance of small parts, including replaceable derailleur hangers:

https://www.competitivecyclist.com/components/bmc/small-parts.1863.html

...and there are a few aftermarket companies, sold on eBay and available through Performance Bike even, if CC doesn't have it.

...and, worse comes to worse, you can always hit up Pilo and have them make it.

https://www.pilo.co.il/BMC_.aspx

I guess my original question is, since the SLC01 is discontinued, does BMC:

1: Repair
2: Replace with NOS (from another dealer)
3: Replace with comparable value (MSRP or Sale price paid?)
3: Replace with RM01 or SLR01...

Glad my original Team Machine SLT01 is still rolling strong. I'd gladly take another one in my color as backup before an Impec even.

https://www.carbonlord.com/BMCSLT01.jpg

Cheers.


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Just found out my SLCO1 is cracked on the chain stay. Front derailleur dropped chain in sprint this weekend and when peddaling up cracked the chainstay. Can't wait for my warranty prosses and were sponsored by BMC.


----------



## jgeldner (May 10, 2010)

Dropped chains are almost never covered under warranty...not just for BMC, for everyone - it's user error

good luck


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

The derailleur broke in the sprint of my race this weekend. I didn't drop the chain shifting the front derailleur in a sprint.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

FatGut1 said:


> The derailleur broke in the sprint of my race this weekend. I didn't drop the chain shifting the front derailleur in a sprint.


Sounds like a derailleur warranty.... Just kidding.

I gotta ask though, how the heck does a derailleur just break?


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

I was shifting up in the sprint and it I guess when the chain was moving it popped the little pin on the front derailleur. I don't know the full mechanical name of the part of the front derailleur. It is Carbon Record 10. I heard that carbon will do this, now after the fact. I guess the friction of the chain against the carbon will wear it down. If that makes any sense.


----------



## jgeldner (May 10, 2010)

please keep us posted on coverage - i've never heard of a bike warranty covering anything like this


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Just got back from the team shop. They let me borrow another BMC while the warranty issue is working. I spoke to the BMC rep and he said I'm probably screwed. What's worst is when I was in the shop I spoke to the owners son and before I told him what brand it was he knew that Record 10 carbon was notorious for this problem. BMC told me to contact Campy. 

I guess it's true never race what you can't replace.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

carbonLORD said:


> ... my ridding pal cracked the section where the small tube that bends off the seat tube meets the top tube. An odd place for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> how did he spot the crack?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

carbonLORD said:


> .....CC actually has an abundance of small parts, including replaceable derailleur hangers:
> 
> http://www.competitivecyclist.com/components/bmc/small-parts.1863.html .


Now I'm even more amazing that they told me to go elsewhere.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

I was not with him. He said he noticed it while sipping on a Starbucks. Still and odd place so probably just bad luck.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

looigi said:


> Now I'm even more amazing that they told me to go elsewhere.



Me too


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

*So he said...*

They will warranty with a Race Machine.

It have been cool to get a Team Machine but he is pleased.


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

BMC is going to fix the problem for me. Outstanding service.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

BMC replaced my friends bike after a month. They gave him a 2011 53cm Race Machine (his 55cm was just a little too large for him). We watched the shop saw his old frame in half, so its a done deal.

Good stuff.


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes they ask you to saw the frame so it can't be used no more.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

40 days later and my friend just received a 2011 53cm RM01. He was hoping for a 2012 but is still happy nevertheless.

Just following up.

Good luck with yours.


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

Great!


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

Great news, good for BMC and great for your buddy.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

crossing my fingers


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Just received my BMC replacement. THANK YOU BMC!!!

I am so stoked.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice looking ride. I hope I never have to warranty my BMC, unless the frame cracks at the end of riding season


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

He's back in the mix!


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

carbonLORD said:


> He's back in the mix!



Looking good Winthorp!


----------



## boy1dr (Nov 21, 2006)

those both look really nice. I'm curious to find out how different the ride is between the rm01 and the slr01. I'm a 180lb rider that likes to sprint but find myself doing longer road rides. Is there a clearcut choice between the 2?


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

*I don't effen believe it!*

My buddy does it again. This time cracked the RM01 on the drive side chain stay during an evening group ride. :mad2:


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

Sure u arent making this stuff up?


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

Does BMC have a crash replacement program?


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

ultraman6970 said:


> Sure u arent making this stuff up?


For his sake I wish I were but just bad luck. Not even 2 weeks used :mad2:

While my frame <knock on carbon> has lasted me over 7 years now.


----------



## Safeway (May 14, 2007)

Wow, that is insane. Looks like your friend needs to improve his bike handling skills or wear glasses so he can see road hazards? 

I rode a full carbon, Ultegra triple, Specialized Roubaix for 7 years, from 235 lbs to 180 lbs. Sprints. Potholes. Crashes. It wasn't pretty by the end, but it held together.

That said, my BMC RM01 is lightyears ahead of it in terms of handling and efficiency, cracked top tube or not.


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes, from what I read u have to just reg. the bike at your name and you are ready to go. But in the confirmation email says "and gives you the right of a Crash Replacement, if you've bought a bike including this option." So now who knows 



squareslinky said:


> Does BMC have a crash replacement program?


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

Would love to put my hands in that fork... are u going to trash it??


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

ultraman6970 said:


> Would love to put my hands in that fork... are u going to trash it??


I thought these tapered at the crown in a way specific to the frame?

BMC made my friend saw the SLC in half at warranty, but kept the fork on there, we'll have to wait and see what happens this time around. I'd imagine they would make him keep it and the seat post and just warranty the frame this time around.


----------



## cptsilver (Jul 6, 2011)

Ouch! Your friend has the worst luck!!


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

CL.. if he wants to sell the fork for cheap let me know please.


----------

